# Vitamin; PS Vita ISO Loader For The PSP!



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2012)

Vitamin

The PS Vita ISO loader for the PSP!





Today Rydian has released "Vitamin", the PS Vita ISO loader... for the PSP!  While the icon could admittedly use some work, Rydian reports he's rather proud of it, and anybody who says otherwise is a troll because their opinion differs from Rydians.  The ISO loader is not the most straightforward as this is a prerelease, so Rydian has posted some notes along with the release, which are copied below.  Rydian also ran out of string cheese today and is saddened, but Rydian will get over it eventually when he gets a new bag.

Standard ISO-9660 files will not work, Sony implemented their latest *S*top *H*acks *A*gain *R*epetitively *T*oday technology to make sure that format is blocked, so you'll need to run the included converter program to convert your ISOs to JOKE-O's.  This additionally compresses all ISOs down to a single byte.
The PSP needs to be overclocked 8000% to run Vita games, so your unit may leak levels of radiation considered lethal in 8 countries.  Rest assured I will probably fix this in the next release if there is one.
Thanks to the way Sony implemented their Anti-Piracy technology, the only games that are region-free (even with the loader) are FPS games.
All RPG games are automatically un-dubbed, and subtitles are generated on-the-fly.  This is actually something done by the official firmware, Sony will probably "add" this feature in a new version, as soon as some jRPGs get ported and people bitch about the voices.




Download



Shit Prowler Says


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks legit.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 1, 2012)

I couldn't get this working on my go  . Please release new release for ma go  .


----------



## elgarta (Apr 1, 2012)

Does this work on 6.60 PRO?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 1, 2012)

Genius!!!

Quick question about the radiation leak. I think I have grown an extra arm or foot. Can't tell yet because its still growing.
So my question is: *Should I drink apple juice or orange juice while I play?*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2012)

lolnewb

cranberry ftw


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2012)

download link contains virus.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 1, 2012)

YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A PS VITA
but you would download one :}


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2012)

This turned out quite well; the Bluetooth on the Vita is compatible, so I can transfer the games I have at the moment over to the PSP memory stick to be run directly from the stick as you would with other software.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 1, 2012)

It seems to work alright, but when I try to play Escape Plan, I can't move..... didn't you add touch screen support?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, right, I forgot I disabled that temporarily when troubleshooting Sony's upcoming interactive porn games (to further appeal to the 13yo FPS crowd), I'll fix it in the next yearly release.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 2, 2012)

Rydian... ILY


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> *S*top *H*acks *A*gain *R*epetitively *T*oday


>Repetitively


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2012)

Also shart.


----------



## Kong Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

You've done a good job there, it runs nearly flawlessly using Vita ISO loader with Psp emulator on Wonderswan.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

I love it! ;O;


----------

